# Source for Thai Micro crab ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

PJ's had these last year, and I tried some then. There isn't much info on them, and mine did not survive for long. I think I fed them incorrectly, based on some info I saw recently.

I'd like to try again with these little guys. They are pretty cool, even if they do look a bit like spiders. I don't mind spiders so much. So has anyone seen them for sale anywhere ?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I saw some at The Menagerie a while back... best to call first though... I tried some as well but they only lived for several months and I never saw them eat... however apparently some person threw them in just a bowl with no filtration and just feed them fish flake food with lots of hanging plants and they survived and breed for him...maybe my tank had too much filtration... goodluck with them.... 

Laura


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Aquariums by Design in waterloo has them 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I remember you posting about them Laura, and that you didn't see them eating. I never saw mine eat either.. but I did see one of them hanging around in a frogbit's roots. They hid under the driftwood most of the time, and one day when I was cleaning out the tank I could not find them. Don't know what happened to them, poor guys. I was hoping to try again and use live food, which I did not have the first time.

I'll have to keep an eye out for them.


----------

